# Lawrenceville, GA- #7229, M 1YR, HANDSOME,Gwinnett



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com

#7229, Pen 149, Male 1 yr, Handsome, friendly, sweet and calm
Avail 10/4








[/img]


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

What a good looking boy


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Mom2SamWhat a good looking boy










ITA!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Gwinnett has had a run on stunning GSD's....................


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Gorgeous boy!!

There is another dog there that looks like a sable GSD, not sure if he has his own thread or not.
Internal ID Number is 7268, Male,PEN 153


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

WIll check him out when I get back online in an hour


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

Aww. How could a dog like this end up in a shelter ?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1Gorgeous boy!!
> 
> There is another dog there that looks like a sable GSD, not sure if he has his own thread or not.
> Internal ID Number is 7268, Male,PEN 153


Checked their site and couldn't find #7268 (found #7392 which I posted separately)

Also, the GS on this thread #7229 is no longer listed


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We very rarely save a Gwinnett GSD...it's very sad.......


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not seeing him-I see one that they say is hyper and wearing a red collar- different pen number- I wonder what happened to this poor baby...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, he is gone from the website. As is the sable male. There is another blk/tan that looks like this guy and a white.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Already gone! Just last week there was another Gwinnet one listed only to be gone in a matter of days. Now this guy! Time is not on the side of the newest one listed. And these Gwinnet Sheps are all gorgeous.


----------

